# Question about speed sensor on a brute



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so I was changing my wiring harness on saturday and I came across the speed sensor plug and it was not coming out so of course I got pissed and it ended up braking. I am half way done with the harness but my question is Do you have to have a speed sensor for your bike to start up and run? if not I can wait and just get a used one later. Thanks for the help guys by the way the speed sensor's part number is 21176


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Although the controller uses several sensors to run the engine, I don't believe it uses the actual speed of the machine for anything other then display. Probably be OK.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I know that on my 08 if the display registers 0 mph then I cant swap 2wd to 4wd or the other way around. I believe my speed sensor is going out or I have loose wire for it somewhere because this past weekend I went out riding with meangreen360 and when I left the truck it was reading 0 mph the whole time and I was STUCK in 4wd, it wouldnt shift out...all of a sudden the speedometer started working and it shifted right over to 2wd. Later, when I needed 4wd again it wasnt reading anything but 0 and I was stuck in 2wd, Well I was in 2wd till I made it thru the bad hole and back to hard ground then it wanted to work again. I just got a gremlin.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

hey f,******* let me know if you resolve the issue. I am having the identical problem and thought it was the actuator... no mph reading or gas only trip...and no 4x4.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> hey f,******* let me know if you resolve the issue. I am having the identical problem and thought it was the actuator... no mph reading or gas only trip...and no 4x4.


Hey bud no problem... this just started on mine, I noticed it this past Friday. I have kebc actuator probs on my bike, that thing never stops whining after I turn the key off so I always pull the main fuse when I'm thru riding it (i've already gone thru and rewired the bottom of the fuse box and di-greased every connector I could find on the bike and still have probs) ...getting ready to bypass and remove the kebc actuator all together so I will let you know if it solves the prob.


----------

